# clockwork mod tether



## sonsai (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone tried this app and or gotten it to work correctly? here is a link to koushik dutta's program page

Runs threw tun idk if our device has tun support or not anyway,some help or feed back is appreciated
after much trial and error i figured out how to run this program

Update2: Got it to work! found a tun.ko file for my droid charge
1: added it to /system/xbin and /system/modules
2:reset my phone
3pened tether app on pc
4ressed start
5:tether opened on my charge
6:go into network settings and choose get obtain Ip address automatically
7:click ok
8:wait for reset
9:connected!

thanks bnred777 for the tun.ko file from xda


----------

